# insertional achilles tendonitis



## jenmar (Jul 30, 2012)

Is there a single code for insertional achilles tendonitis? I'm using 726.71 and 726.73. Just wondering if there is a more appropriate code.
Thanks...


----------



## bmanene (Apr 23, 2013)

*Insertional Achilles tendinitis.*

726.73 is for calcaneal spur. Only one code available for insertional achilles tendinitis 726.71. It's also acceptable to use for Achilles tendinitis non-insertional.


----------

